# CC Engine Diagram



## jasn03w (Aug 15, 2012)

Does anyone know where I'd be able to find a PDF/Pic of an engine diagram and pointing out the engine parts for a Volkswagen CC?

Also I'm unable to find a repair manual for a 2012 VW CC. Does anyone know where I could find a book or website for this? Thanks


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

jasn03w said:


> Does anyone know where I could find a book or website for this?


Bentley manual:
http://www.bentleypublishers.com/volkswagen/passat-cc/

Everything will be pretty much the same for the '12 as it was for the '09 _(minus radio & dash changes)_


----------



## jasn03w (Aug 15, 2012)

Awesome, thank you!


----------



## metaldisc (Aug 16, 2012)

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5785744-Serpentine-belt-diagram


That thread has a good link to an engine diagram. A few post down.


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

jasn03w said:


> Does anyone know where I'd be able to find a PDF/Pic of an engine diagram and pointing out the engine parts for a Volkswagen CC?
> 
> Also I'm unable to find a repair manual for a 2012 VW CC. Does anyone know where I could find a book or website for this? Thanks


What specifically are you looking for? I can most likely get you what you need if you give me a better description.


----------



## low_passat (Sep 11, 2010)

Here's some edumacation for you...


2.0t TSI
http://www.vaglinks.com/Docs/VW/Misc/VW.COM_2.0L_TSI_Turbo_SSP_824803.pdf

3.6L
http://sandbox.enjoybeing.net/veedub/vw_vr6_self_study.pdf


----------



## usaf-lt-g (May 16, 2012)

jasn03w said:


> Does anyone know where I'd be able to find a PDF/Pic of an engine diagram and pointing out the engine parts for a Volkswagen CC?
> 
> Also I'm unable to find a repair manual for a 2012 VW CC. Does anyone know where I could find a book or website for this? Thanks


Also... are you looking for the 2.0 version or the VR6 version?


----------



## jasn03w (Aug 15, 2012)

2.0 - I'm looking for an engine diagram that points out where parts are located. I'm also looking for a repair manual for a my 2012 VW CC Sport that will help me learn exactly where parts are and steps to fix issues. Bought a CC with issues and don't wont to pay dealership to fix - long story.


----------

